# Leiurus Quinquestriatus- Sexing please



## LQhandler (Feb 19, 2008)

Just picked *it* up about a week ago. I'm mainly a T guy so I would like a few opinions please.


----------



## Cyris69 (Feb 19, 2008)

Cropped images would be great. 
I believe you go by the pectine count on its under side. The feather looking things. Get a shot from there, I'm sure someone will chime in soon with the counts for a male or female. Just be very careful when messing with these guys, treat with infinite respect.


----------



## Nikos (Feb 19, 2008)

males have 31-36 while females 26-29 pectine teeth.

Dont take this too seriously but I'd go with your specimen being female, reason for this is because in males pectines are visible from photos taken from above. Again this is just a speculation


----------



## Michiel (Feb 19, 2008)

Can you post a bigger picture please, I can't see these very well


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Feb 19, 2008)

vardoulas said:


> males have 31-36 while females 26-29 pectine teeth.
> 
> Dont take this too seriously but I'd go with your specimen being female, reason for this is because in males pectines are visible from photos taken from above. Again this is just a speculation


It's to hard to count the pectines.A males pectines meet in a /\ at the base. A female's won't meet like that. They will be shorter and further apart like this / \. 
-Eddy


----------



## LQhandler (Feb 19, 2008)

Michiel said:


> Can you post a bigger picture please, I can't see these very well


Thanks for the reply, anything intelligent to add?or can you help with my request?

The large picture is so others who can possibly sex the scorp can see the specimen in great detail. If it was blurry everyone would call me an idiot for submitting such a blurry pic.


----------



## LQhandler (Feb 19, 2008)

abyss_X3 said:


> It's to hard to count the pectines.A males pectines meet in a /\ at the base. A female's won't meet like that. They will be shorter and further apart like this / \.
> -Eddy



I'm not what you mean, you mean the two segments holding the pectines will meet further apart on a female? as in the two sides should not be touching?

is there any other way to check? I would prefer not to have to flip this SP over on its back and try to hold it there while I take a pic


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL you're funny. No there is no other way to check and I wish I had some pictures still. Let me try to explain a bit better but it would be easier if you had one of each sex. Males hace the pectines meeting at the operculum  here this can help. Thats not a Lq but notice how the pectines meet at the base in a /\ shape? The females will have them further apart so that they do not meet like that. They'll look something like this instead THIS. 
NOTE: These links are not mine and are not lq's but the pectines is what I'm trying to show you.
-Eddy


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 20, 2008)

*easy way*

i put all my scorps in a real clear deli and stick them on the copy machine,easy to count then.make sure u have a flat bottom deli
andy


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Feb 20, 2008)

well thats what I figure he would do :?. Kinda stupid to do it any other way. But the pectines will still be hard to count. You can just look at them and tell.
-Eddy


----------



## Nikos (Feb 20, 2008)

hard to count the pectine teeth??
plastic bag and a scanner or a good digital camera is what you need, alternatively a copy machine will do the trick

Just make sure to use the zooom function if you wear glasses or having trouble seeing/counting


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL, thats to much work for me. I just get the scorp in a clear container and look at it. I admit I count teeths sometimes just to confirm. But I can sex an LQ by looking at it. 
-Eddy


----------



## LQhandler (Feb 21, 2008)

abyss_X3 said:


> LOL, thats to much work for me. I just get the scorp in a clear container and look at it. I admit I count teeths sometimes just to confirm. But I can sex an LQ by looking at it.
> -Eddy



so if i get a really good pic of it in a deli container you can sex it for me??


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Feb 21, 2008)

yessir I can. Just post a pic of the pectines and you'll get an answer. 
-Eddy


----------



## Xaranx (Feb 21, 2008)

LQhandler said:


> so if i get a really good pic of it in a deli container you can sex it for me??


Anyone can, it's pretty easy, put him in an empty glass tank and take a pic through the bottom.


----------



## Alakdan (Apr 14, 2008)

vardoulas said:


> males have 31-36 while females 26-29 pectine teeth.
> 
> Dont take this too seriously but I'd go with your specimen being female, reason for this is because in males pectines are visible from photos taken from above. Again this is just a speculation





abyss_X3 said:


> It's to hard to count the pectines.A males pectines meet in a /\ at the base. A female's won't meet like that. They will be shorter and further apart like this / \.
> -Eddy



Now I'm confused.:?  My Lq recently molted to 6I and I took a picture of the exuvium.  I counted 45 on the pectines, and they overlap /\.  Does it mean it's male?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Apr 14, 2008)

That definatly looks female to me. But thats just the exo right? Yeah the it definatly has more than 29 pectines. And if you look at it it doesn't meet like the males do. I'd say female.  But then again the pectines do look pretty long and to many. Are you sure it's an lq? Do you have a pic?


----------



## Alakdan (Apr 16, 2008)

Sure abyss,
I got these Lq from scorpfanatic.  BTW, that coin is 1" diameter.


----------



## Nikos (Apr 16, 2008)

my money going on this one beeing male


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Ah damn I cant see the pic from here at work. If I'm basing my judgement on the first pic. I say male, for some reason I was confused on the pectine count....But I have to say male definaly because the pectines are really long. And from the molt the pectines seem to be seperated but on closer inspection they still meet at the base. Sorry about the mis-sexing. Have to agree with vardoulas.


----------



## ralliart (Apr 17, 2008)

vardoulas said:


> my money going on this one beeing male


Sweeeet! That being said, now I can take those li'l buggers away from ninn0/Alakdan and pair her with my female! 

See yah ninn0!


----------

